# Connecting at O'Hare, Chicago with Aer Lingus and United Airlines.



## Sue Ellen (16 May 2011)

Was quite surprised when checking out a flight through from Dublin to O'Hare Airport, Chicago with Aer Lingus/United to see that it is necessary to claim baggage and clear customs in O'Hare.  As the gap between flights is 1.35 am am worried that this would make things a bit tight.  The flight web sites class the 1.35 gap as ideal  even though one has to get from Terminal 1 or 2 to Terminal 5 by using the airport bus and claim baggage and get through customs.  Does the reclaim apply to sports equipment as well as ordinary baggage.

*Connecting with United Airlines*

 Connecting to United Airlines from Aer Lingus: Pre-cleared arriving  Aer Lingus passengers connecting to United or other airlines proceed to  Baggage Claim in the customs hall where bags will be delivered . After  clearing through Customs bags can be placed on connecting baggage belt  and passengers proceed to other Terminals via the free ATS (Airport  Transit System) for connecting flights.
 Connecting to Aer Lingus from United Airlines: Upon arrival at  Terminal 1 or 2, customers should take theATS, to Terminal 5 where  customers holding a boarding pass may proceed directly to the gate for  their Aer Lingus flight.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Having a read of soy's excellent key post makes me wonder if there is any way around this (see Connecting Flights para in key post).


----------



## 26cb (16 May 2011)

I have done this connecting through to Seattle.....was very tight...but I did make it.  You do need to know where you are going...I had someone with me who knew the drill.


----------



## soy (17 May 2011)

Hi Sue Ellen,

I think that the website is out of date and this refers to the practice before new new US facility in T2 opened. The ORD flight from Dublin clears CBP (US Customs) in DUB so there is no reason why they cannot check your bags through to your final destination. 
The only possible problem would be if you bought the Aer Lingus and United tickets seperately, in which case you are hoping for the agent to do you a favor by checking the bags through.


----------



## calt (17 May 2011)

We had to do this too, though our flights were with American Airlines, transferring to United.  When we got off the plane in O'Hare American Airlines staff met us with our bags which we then had to walk through customs and they brought then them forward for the connecting flight with United, and we just went onto our departure gate.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (17 May 2011)

if your flight is fully pre-cleared in Dublin then 1h35 shouldn't be too challenging in Chicago ... I think you will need to exit and re-clear security though as T5 is physically separate from T1,2&3 and I think the monorail transit system is only landside (before security) 

I've not used the new T2 facility with checked baggage and a connecting flight, but I'd assume you can check bags through to a domestic US flight now with no need to reclaim and walk through customs


----------



## myate (17 May 2011)

Anytime going to the US from either UK or Ireland regardless of where you clear immigration you still have to get your bags & identify them, again regardless of whether or not they're checked through to final destination. 
1.30hr should be fine, but don't hang around too long, you'll also probably find the monorail queue will be big as a lot of international flights will land together.
Usually collect the bags as normal go through and follow connecting flights sign and nearby you'll see there'll be airline personnel asking for connecting bags. Leave them with him/her and go for the next flight.


----------



## beffers (17 May 2011)

You'll be fine as long as your flight from Dublin lands on time. If you clear Immigration in Dublin (which you probably will) when you land in Chicago, you'll get to bypass all the lines for Immigration. Head straight to Baggage Claim (a one minute walk away) and claim your bags off the carousel. They are very quick. Odds are, the bags will be on the carousel before you even get there. Then head towards Customs. Have your form ready that you filled out on the plane. Hand it to yer man at the Customs check point. Once you have passed him, you will head to another drop off point where you will drop off your bags, and they will check them on to your next flight for you. There are no queues, lines or anything to deal with. It is all very speedy and stream lined and will not take long at all. The International Arrivals Terminal (Terminal 5) deals solely with people heading on to other US destinations, so they have it down pat when it comes to getting you and your bags to your next flight. There are screen monitors everywhere. Look up what terminal your United flight leaves from, and take the train to it. 

You will have to go thru Security again when you get to that terminal, just as you did at Dublin airport. The whole take your shoes off, go thru scanners, have your hand luggage scanned etc etc dealio. So don't dilly dally. Don't stop to eat or pee or have a drink. You can do so once you have cleared Security, and you are on the air side side of Security. O'Hare is a very big airport. It may take you 10-15 mins to get to your gate once you have gone thru Security. So if I were you, I'd head straight to your gate. I know that in theory you are supposed to be able to check the bags all the way thru, but post 9/11 that is not always the case. I flew to Atlanta via Chicago 4 times last year (on Aer Lingus and American Airlines) and I had to ID my bags, clear Customs and re check them each time in Chicago. In O'Hare, when it come to getting from A to B speedily, the bags are not the slow pokes, the human beings are !


----------



## soy (18 May 2011)

Hi Sue Ellen,

You clear customs in Dublin, all advice otherwise is out of date. 
Aer Lingus interline bags with United. They will check your bags through if you have a through ticket. EvilDocter is correct, you do have to clear security as the transit system is landside.


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 May 2011)

soy said:


> Hi Sue Ellen,
> 
> You clear customs in Dublin, all advice otherwise is out of date.
> Aer Lingus interline bags with United. They will check your bags through if you have a through ticket. EvilDocter is correct, you do have to clear security as the transit system is landside.



Hi soy,

Thanks very much for that info.  Very useful as bulky sports equipment going on trip so time constraints along with security might make a collect and drop situation troublesome.


----------

